# Inhalt einer Text file löschen



## Jo (12. Apr 2007)

Ja hi, ich versuche gerade den Inhalt einer Text file zu löschen. Also ich öffne die file mit bufferedReader und FileReader und lese dann alle zeilen einzelnd aus. Dann kommt meine Logik und danach muss der inhalt dieser .txt file gelöscht werden, aber nicht die file selber.

Ich könnte theoretisch die file löschen und eine neue mit dem gleichen Namen erstellen, aber ich hätte lieber nur den Inhalt gelöscht wenn möglich. Falls jemand auf irgendetwas hinweisen könnte wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Apr 2007)

filewriter auf die Datei ohne append dann löscht er alles 


```
try { 
      nameAusgabedatei = "test.txt"; 
      ausgabedatei = new File(nameAusgabedatei); 
      fw = new FileWriter(ausgabedatei,false); //true für append!
      bw = new BufferedWriter(fw); 
      bw.write(""); 
      bw.close(); 
    }
```


----------



## Jo (12. Apr 2007)

Ja Danke perfekt und so simple. Genau was ich gebraucht hab  :applaus:


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Apr 2007)

aber keine Ahnung ob es nicht noch nen saubereren Weg gibt  , wenn du die datei nicht neu anlegen willst


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Apr 2007)

Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du die datei nicht neu anlegen willst




```
try { 
      nameAusgabedatei = "test.txt"; 
      ausgabedatei = new File(nameAusgabedatei); 
      if (ausgabedatei.exists()) {
          fw = new FileWriter(ausgabedatei,false); //true für append! 
          bw = new BufferedWriter(fw); 
          bw.write(""); 
          bw.close(); 
      }
    }
```


----------



## Verjigorm (12. Apr 2007)

Leroy was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Apr 2007)

Ich habe mich nur auf deinen Post bezogen.


			
				Verjigorm hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber keine Ahnung ob es nicht noch nen saubereren Weg gibt  , wenn du die datei nicht neu anlegen willst



Mit meiner Abänderung des Codes wird die Datei
eben nur dann gelöscht, wenn sie bereits existierte
(und es keine Directory ist).

Ich finde es allerdings unnötig, da Jo ja nur Dateien
"löschen" will, die er bereits ausgelesen hat.


----------

